# Soap Enemas For Constipation



## 18623 (Jun 25, 2006)

I am just wondering if doing soap enemas daily to keep the flow going would be alright. I've just discovered doing this and I can absolutely carry on with my day with very little pain. I eat alot, but with just a bit of gas. However, if I don't do the enemas, I'm a total wreck and can't concentrate on anything but my gutt.I only use a bit of dove soap with alot of water and I find that it cleans the bowel nicely with no pains. I have read on the net that it could cause ulceritis colitis, but on another site, I read that it only does that if the soap residue stays inside the bowel and not properly cleaned out.Any opinions? Suggestions?


----------



## degrassi (Jun 10, 2003)

Why do you need the soap?That sounds like it could cause problems.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Hmm I dunno about the enema's but on MIL's advice I once used a tiny sliver of soap (she used to be a nurse and does it to my girls when they are C, never again!!) at about 7pm at night. Well nothing happened before bed so I figured it didn't work and went off to bed. I woke up about 1am with my whole rear end on fire and had to sit on the loo for about 3 hours feeling like I was pooping pure fire! It was so bad (no D it just made me go a bit). My poor bottom burnt for days and I have to wonder what that soap was doing to my insides to cause so much pain!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

While soap is sometimes used like this and in enema solutions you do need to be careful.It can cause problems see: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.f...9&dopt=AbstractSome of the potential issues I could see with soap in there especially if it stays in for significant periods of time could include the pH of the soap becoming an irritant. Also soap dissolves fats so it could be damaging to the cell membranes in the cells lining the colon.Some of the websites on the web are very specific about what kinds of soaps are gentle enough for this, but in any case I would be very careful and only use like a suppository where you only hold it for a few minutes to stimulate a bowel movement rather than leave it in there for hours, so expel it if it doesn't do any good.Glycerin suppositories are IMO a much safer way to go than putting a sliver of soap up there, and generally water only enemas are usually quite effective and may also be a lot safer.K.


----------



## 18623 (Jun 25, 2006)

I only use the a bit of soap and manage to go to the washroom within next the minute or so. I don't leave it there for hours. As soon as I'm able to unblocked the passage, I just use water and keep doing it until I'm clean and feel much better. The pH balance of the Dove soap is almost neutral so I don't feel any pain whatsoever.


----------

